# Hello from the VA



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

What's up guys, new member/boarder/outdoors guy in general here. I grew up in California my whole life, mostly stayed indoors and enjoyed drinking and nightlife. Moved to Virginia a little over a year ago and discovered outdoor activities. First fishing, and just 3 weeks ago, snowboarding.

I'm soon to be 25, boarded for the first time in my life this year, and I'm hooked. I'm pretty athletic, so I think I pick up pretty quickly. I've been down the slopes on 3 separate days (I've purchased 3 lift tickets I guess is the easiest way to put this), and I can finally stay upright, as I've found that after 2 trips up, my stance is goofy and NOT regular.

I've already bought gear, most of it still in transit. Mostly beginner / intermediate gear. GNU Carbon Credit BTX 156, Flow NXT AT bindings, Rome Smith SDS Boots, and a serious itch to get back on the slopes.

I can do pretty wide S-turns comfortably, something I just accomplished on my last trip up. I have one problem that I can't seem to get over, so if anyone has any input on this, please do tell me what to do. When I get down steeper slopes, I get deathly scared when I pick up speed. I've heard over and over again that the correct thing to do is to lean forward or at least towards the mountain so as to not put weight on the back leg and pull the front end of your board up, as it will restrict turning. But I can't help it; when I go too fast, I feel like I'm gonna shit my pants. Is this something I'll just have to get over with time and experience? Or is there a way I can knock this out of my system ASAP?

Thanks. Nice to meet you all and this lovely sport.

John


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> What's up guys, new member/boarder/outdoors guy in general here. I grew up in California my whole life, mostly stayed indoors and enjoyed drinking and nightlife. Moved to Virginia a little over a year ago and discovered outdoor activities. First fishing, and just 3 weeks ago, snowboarding.
> 
> I'm soon to be 25, boarded for the first time in my life this year, and I'm hooked. I'm pretty athletic, so I think I pick up pretty quickly. I've been down the slopes on 3 separate days (I've purchased 3 lift tickets I guess is the easiest way to put this), and I can finally stay upright, as I've found that after 2 trips up, my stance is goofy and NOT regular.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site, what part of va do you live in???


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

northern. i live in woodbridge, but spend most of my time in the annandale/fairfax area. i've been down to richmond once for a party at VCU  

i've only been boarding at whitetail and liberty.


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey NoTix, I'm new too, to the site and boarding...I have the same problem! I can link skidded turns but I get nervous when I pick up (what I feel like is) too much speed. Plus for some reason I get worried I'm going to get hit from behind or something when I hear other boarders/skiers next to me. I used to live in NOVA too, so I've been to Whitetail a couple times. I'm actually going to whitetail with a friend in a couple weeks during the weekday so hopefully I can practice without so many people on the slopes. 

Any advice for us?


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

I've gone boarding two more times since my first post. Gradually, things are getting a little better. With regards to picking up getting scared picking up speed, I found the only way for me to get past it was to just move with it. I used to lean back and try to slow myself down whenever I started getting too fast, but on the few times that I convinced myself to just go with the speed and try to shred, I've actually stayed upright. I guess it just takes time and confidence.

The past two times I went to Whitetail, the conditions were horrible. It was like someone used a giant Sno-cone maker to make the ice on the mountain (yeah, it was pretty much slushy ice). I wasn't able to go over the weekend, but with the storm that hit this area, I heard the conditions at Whitetail over the weekend were beautiful, minus the actual cold (it was freezing I hear).

Wednesdays are college nights, if you're a college student. 5-10pm lift tickets + rentals is 30 bucks, which is a phenomenal deal if you don't have gear. I think every other day's night rates are like 38 bucks or something, not including rentals.

Hope you enjoy your trip


----------

